# Southern New England Beekeepers Assembly Nov.22



## Maine_Beekeeper (Mar 19, 2006)

Hi Jack - 
I sent the registration flyer to our local club membership - hopefully we'll get a few more people out taking advantage of the learning opportunities. 

Anne and I will both be coming from our separate corners of New England. 
See you there!
-E.


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

Was a great show as expected. Thank you to all that stopped by our booth and continue to support Maxant. :thumbsup:


----------

